# Finally Found the Perfect Doe



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I've been looking for a nice fullblood doe since I lost Lace a couple weeks ago and I think i have found the perfect girl! 
Her wethers this year sold for $1000 each! She is a JC Boer Goats Johnny Walker Red *ENNOBLED* daughter.
I think I'm in love!
Here are baby pics and then again as a yearling in show condition. Sire is also pictured. 



















































I think I may lap AI her to 2M Boer Goats Armed Force *ENNOBLED*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice! It would interesting to see the kidds!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's gorgeous! I can imagine you are completely excited about her I would be too!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice girl! When do you get her?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, she's stunning! Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Stunning! How old is she now?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you all! She is 2 now. We will be picking her up in just a few weeks. 
Excuse the bad quality pics. These are screenshots from a current video.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's definitely gorgeous even from those screen shots!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok, I'm thinking of crossing her with Capriole's Meteor instead. Dana believes it will be a better cross and I like his kids a bit better.









Some offspring


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow. Those are amazing kidds. Shes a beautiful doe. Im sure whomever you breed her to, she will improve the bloodline.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

So unfortunately, I won't be getting this doe anymore. The breeder lost her last two Johnny does to a cougar the other night and I agreed to take another doe instead so she could keep her. So, now I will be getting this fullblood 7 month old doeling. She is a MM7 Power Broker *ENNOBLED* *Sire of Merit* daughter and out of a CBA War Games *ENNOBLED* daughter.





























Her dam









Sire


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

So sorry about the other doe.

But this new one looks just as beautiful hope she will improve your bloodlines.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow - just beautiful!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

WOW....mg: look at the booty on that baby! Just.GORGEOUS! 
Im sorry about the losses to thr predator. Thats awful.. 
She is amazing. You have done very well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry for the loss. 

The new doe is nice.


----------

